# Quota Visa



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

As most know I am looking at the SRRV for retirement/semi. Perhaps ignorant but a few weeks ago I stumbled across quota visas and have studied but cannot find answers on the benefits if one can secure this type of visa,,,,, any thoughts or info from those that have this visa or others that have delved further into it than I have?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

You can apply for Quota Visa after 10 years as a non-immigrant Visa holder and I think they have a yearly quota limits on this but unsure of the SSRV.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> You can apply for Quota Visa after 10 years as a non-immigrant Visa holder and I think they have a yearly quota limits on this but unsure of the SSRV.


Interesting M.C.A. Never saw that mentioned within the B.I. sites but as all are aware I tend to have daddy looks so time for the mummy look.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

bigpearl said:


> Interesting M.C.A. Never saw that mentioned within the B.I. sites but as all are aware I tend to have daddy looks so time for the mummy look.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Think MCA maybe confusing Citizenship with Quota Visa.

Chuck


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

bidrod said:


> Think MCA maybe confusing Citizenship with Quota Visa.
> 
> Chuck


Yes from memory 10 years for citizenship as well as a fluent grasp of one of the dialects from what I have read. Chuck, do you have further knowledge on the 13 Quota Visa that you have gleaned over the years? Any other takers?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

bigpearl said:


> Yes from memory 10 years for citizenship as well as a fluent grasp of one of the dialects from what I have read. Chuck, do you have further knowledge on the 13 Quota Visa that you have gleaned over the years? Any other takers?
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Steve everyone I know has 13a(marriage).

Chuck


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Seems like the SRRV and the Quota both have similar requirements as far as having a substantial Savings Account or Own a home but I would think the Quota Visa is for someone that wants to live in the PI forever and learn the ways of the filipino. Basically become a filipino just like I would expect a immigrant to the USA to learn the ways of America and assimilate toward citizenship.

For the Quota you will have an interview and I think you will need to explain "why you want to become a immigrant to the Philippines". Only 50 slots per qualifying country are allowed each year.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

There is an interview for a 13a so no different from Quota Visa. The difference is a requirements for specific skills, education etc that will be beneficial to the Philippines. Willing to already have or will invested US $50,000. See below for all requirements.


http://www.immigration.gov.ph/images/FORMS/18Dec2015/BI FORM V-I-001-Rev .1.1pdf.pdf

Chuck


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Zep said:


> Seems like the SRRV and the Quota both have similar requirements as far as having a substantial Savings Account or Own a home but I would think the Quota Visa is for someone that wants to live in the PI forever and learn the ways of the filipino. Basically become a filipino just like I would expect a immigrant to the USA to learn the ways of America and assimilate toward citizenship.
> 
> For the Quota you will have an interview and I think you will need to explain "why you want to become a immigrant to the Philippines". Only 50 slots per qualifying country are allowed each year.


Zep ty, your contribution raised a point that many probably don't think about or relate to, that we expect immigrants migrating to our own countries, how or if they assimilate but predominantly expected,probably no different to the views of Filipinos with the likes of me lobbing on their turf to live permanently with western alternate expectations and views.
A decision definitely for the individual.

As for the Quota Visa I doubt that at this stage it would suit our needs as I see no benefits with regards to exit clearances, shipping goods etc. Perhaps I am wrong.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

